# Crockpot/Slowcooker Advice Needed!!



## mugsy27 (Nov 6, 2008)

hey guys...can you all recommend a good (MUST be easy to clean...preferably dishwashable) one?

i have never owned or used one b4..so i am not at all familiar with the necessary features!

clue me in please!!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't have this particular one but I have this style, with the pot that sets on the base. I like it a lot because of that. It's low enough to easily go in the fridge, too. The one I posted the link to is even DW safe.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a large oval one with the ceramic insert that you lift out to clean. I've had it for about 10 years. It even has a crack that goes completely across the bowl, but has never leaked or failed me. It's also a low profile for storing in the frig. I'm pretty sure it's a Westbend.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 6, 2008)

mine has crock that separates from heating pad. is ceramic so easy to wash. also works well in fridge. not sure of brand


----------



## sherifffruitfly (Jan 2, 2009)

getoutamykitchen said:


> I have a large oval one with the ceramic insert that you lift out to clean. I've had it for about 10 years. It even has a crack that goes completely across the bowl, but has never leaked or failed me. It's also a low profile for storing in the frig. I'm pretty sure it's a Westbend.



Would that make it a crackpot, then?


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 2, 2009)

I love my crockpot.  It is a ceramic oval (good for roasts and hams, etc) that is removable from the base.  Have the insert be removable is important for washing afterwards.  The size you get depends on how big of meals you will be making.  Mine is a 6 qt. and it seems to be more than adequate.  Attached is a picture of the one that I have which is made by Rival.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 2, 2009)

sherifffruitfly said:


> Would that make it a crackpot, then?




Ohhh that's clever.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jan 2, 2009)

pacanis said:


> I don't have this particular one but I have this style, with the pot that sets on the base. I like it a lot because of that. It's low enough to easily go in the fridge, too. The one I posted the link to is even DW safe.


I have one like that and it's only issue I have is that it's uneven heating by heating just from the bottom rather than the sides.  I got a used Crock Pot at the Good Will that I love but my dream is this one.  It's three sizes and heats all around and not just on the bottom.  There's a newer one in stainless and black that I think I'll treat myself to on my birthday.  My boss from the Ren Faire has this one and she loves it.


----------



## Seven S (Jan 2, 2009)

Slow Cooker Reviews: Best Slow Cooker, Crock Pot


----------



## mcnerd (Jan 2, 2009)

I just recommend staying away from the RIVAL brand, which has a notorious history of running way too hot.  I love my Hamilton Beach that I got to replace my Rival that replaced my 30 year old crockpot that I accidentally dropped.  

I would really like to get the HB 3-in-1 unit, which has rave reviews, but that won't happen unless I "accidentally" drop my present one.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 2, 2009)

I got mine at ALDI. It is oval and the pot is removable so it is easy to clean and also fits well in the fridge. Nice stainless steel with black ceramic pot and glass lid, and its 5qt. size is perfect for us. Also has the auto setting to heat the food up to temp quick, maintain for 45 minutes, then drops it down to slow cook.
A third of the cost of the brand names just like it, and it has worked flawlessly for the last three years. I also like the fact that it does not get overly hot and cook the food too fast.
I have been watching the Goodwill and ALDI for the tall round version as well for soups stews and sauces, etc. It would be nice to have as well.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 3, 2009)

mcnerd said:


> I just recommend staying away from the RIVAL brand, which has a notorious history of running way too hot.  I love my Hamilton Beach that I got to replace my Rival that replaced my 30 year old crockpot that I accidentally dropped.
> 
> I would really like to get the HB 3-in-1 unit, which has rave reviews, but that won't happen unless I "accidentally" drop my present one.



*I've posted this before but will do it again.  I have 4 crock pots, 2 6qt. and 2  4qt.  All of them are Rival pots. One of my 6 qt pots is about 8 years old.  When I bought my daughter a crock pot for Christmas 3 years ago, she complained that everything was overcooked.  She sent it back to Rival and got a new one.  Same thing.
I bought a new 4 qt. pot and got the same overcooked food.  My old Rival cooks beautifully.  Sooooo I called Rival and talked to their customer service people.  Seems that so many people were having health problems because they were putting cold or partially frozen food in their pots and it took a long time to come to temperature.  The food was at an unsafe temperature for too long so Rival upped their temps in the crockpots.  Now they cook at a higher temp and faster.  If you keep cooking for 6 or 8 hours you wind up with very overcooked food.  But isn't slow cooking the point of the crock pot???   I keep everything on low and for only a max of 4 hours.  No need to cook food any longer in the new pots.  

Frankly I like Rival, I use my crock pots to death and never had a problem, til they decided to up the temperature. And  I like my old pot much better.  I can leave food cooking in that pot for 6 hours with no problems. Everything comes out perfect and no worries about over cooking.  

I wish they would have left well enough alone. *


----------



## Elf (Jan 3, 2009)

When you look for a slow cooker, look for it heats on the sides not the bottom, removable insert, decide what you are going to use it for, you need to fill it 1/2 to 3/4 full, so if you are cooking for 2 a 6 - 8 qt  pot does you not good. There are several cook books on slow cooking, they will give you all of the information you need.  I had to replace my Rival Crock pot, it was 30 years old, and I am now experiencing over heating problems, you might want to conceder Rival's completion. good luck on your search.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




have


----------



## CeliacFamilyCook (Jan 4, 2009)

SierraCook said:


> I love my crockpot. It is a ceramic oval (good for roasts and hams, etc) that is removable from the base. Have the insert be removable is important for washing afterwards. The size you get depends on how big of meals you will be making. Mine is a 6 qt. and it seems to be more than adequate. Attached is a picture of the one that I have which is made by Rival.


 
I have this one as well, except in white.  It does run hot as others are saying, but I just pay attention and it doesn't over cook anything.  My only beef with it is that now it isn't working so well and it's only 5 years old.  Occasionally it shuts itself off half way through cooking so I have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 4, 2009)

Sounds like it is overheating actually. Does it have a fuse built in? If so you might want to replace it, and make sure the coils are clean as well as the outside of the ceramic pot so they have a good connection for heat transfer but no foreign matter to hold heat in thus causing an overheat.


----------



## CeliacFamilyCook (Jan 4, 2009)

The coils are clean, but I'm not sure about the fuse.  I'll have to pull it out and take a look at it.  I always wipe it down real well once I'm done with it.  I also wonder if my kitchen outlet has anything to do with it.  I had both a blender and a spice grinder stop working after using that same outlet.  The house is old and the wiring has been giving us some problems.


----------



## mcnerd (Jan 4, 2009)

If you have appliances that stop working while using that outlet and its not a blown household fuse, then you have a problem with that outlet of a possible loose connection (heat expanding wire breaks connection) and possible fire hazard.  You should check that out right away and if necessary replace the receptacle.


----------



## CeliacFamilyCook (Jan 4, 2009)

You know, you're probably right.  I started thinking about it and realized that when the crock pot shuts off half way through the food is usually not very hot.  I am kicking myself for not checking the temperature, but I've always waited to do that towards the end of cooking.  

Unfortunately I have complained to the management company (it's a rental) about the electrical problems several times and they haven't done anything.  I'll have to see if DH can look at it if he ever gets a free moment.  Fortunately he has a little electrical experience.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have old old ancient wiring here and swapped all my outlets for those with a built in fuse. Very nice to have as they give you an added measure of security, but I have noticed even they need to be replaced over time as well.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 4, 2009)

CeliacFamilyCook said:


> The coils are clean, but I'm not sure about the fuse.  I'll have to pull it out and take a look at it.  I always wipe it down real well once I'm done with it.  I also wonder if my kitchen outlet has anything to do with it.  I had both a blender and a spice grinder stop working after using that same outlet.  The house is old and the wiring has been giving us some problems.



*Have you tried  using another outlet?  If it shuts off when you use another outlet, then it's probably the slow cooker, not th outlet.  Is there a setting on your cooker that will autmatically shut it off sometime during the cooking?  I would suggest reading the manual and see if there is a reason this is happening. 
My dishwasher stopped drying dishes a few days ago.  I was ready to call the plumber on Monday to come fix it or consider buying a new one when I realized that in cleaning the front of the dishwasher, I turned off the Heat Dry setting.   *


----------



## CeliacFamilyCook (Jan 4, 2009)

I have only used the crock pot in one other outlet and it did happen there as well.  So I really can't say whether it is the pot or the outlet.  I do use those two outlets for other things and I don't have a problem (except for the grinder and blender that flipped out... coincidence?).  Unfortunately I have a dinky little kitchen and only one other outlet, but I'm trying to avoid using it because it would put it in reach of my toddler.  Basically, I know the one outlet has a problem, I'm not sure about the second one, the third is fine, but in a dangerous place.  I'm stumped.


----------



## mcnerd (Jan 4, 2009)

I would spend some money and have an electrician come out and test the circuits and outlets.  If anything is wrong he would find it and then you would have evidence to give to the landlord (or authorities) to have it corrected.  Otherwise he may also offer better solutions for you.  Would be nice if a relative was one and get the service for free.


----------



## CeliacFamilyCook (Jan 4, 2009)

My grandfather is an electrician, but he doesn't live around here.  We moved here a little over a year ago and don't have a lot of family nearby.  I think I'll make some calls and see if I can find a friend of a friend or something.  Or maybe my grandfather knows someone in the area.  

Thank you all for the advice and help!  I didn't mean to threadjack!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 4, 2009)

The bottom line is that this is not your problem, you don't own the place (if I am understanding correctly here). So, I would consider getting in contact with the appropriate governing agency here and lodging a complaint.
Or sabotage the electrical so they have no choice but to replace all the outlets, LOL.
I would try it somewhere else just to see if it is the outlet or the appliance, but don't rule out that it could be both....


----------



## sherifffruitfly (Jan 5, 2009)

FYI, I found this little article helpful with respect to some of the various features one might find:

Slow Cookers - Cooks Illustrated


----------

